# Aristo to USA connection



## kiphorn (Apr 1, 2008)

I completed my son's overhead track in his bedroom and he spent the summer doing chores raising money so he could buy an engine for his new track.


He purchased an Aristocraft CSX Dash 9 which he happily runs around his ceiling. He's been asking for some coal hoppers so I decided to give him a car or 2 for Christmas.


First thing I noticed is that CSX cars are not as prevalent as other lines. Is there a reason for that?
I couldn't find an Aristocraft coal hooper so for the time being I bought one car from USA trains. The USA hopper came with hook and loop couplers but also has Kadee #830 knuckle couplers in the box. I've read several threads about knuckle coupler compatibility and I'm wondering if I'll have issues between the Aristo knuckle and the Kadee #830. 

What would be my best solution to making this work? He'll probably only ever run about 8-10 cars on the layout so maybe I won't have the problem that others had when they were using 30+ cars. The track has 4' radius curves. Should I put a hook & loop connector on the engine or should I install the #830 Kadee coupler on the hopper? We're not hard core modelers so the hook and loop connectors won't upset us if that's the best or easiest way to go.


Thanks. He's got the hopper on the track under the Christmas tree, connected to his LGB set, but it won't be long until it has to move to his room and I'll need to make sure it will work.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kip... Just one suggestion..... (they'll be more coming)     

If he's not going to do a lot of coupling and uncoupling of cars on the overhead, you might just stay with the hook and loop coupler. They stay coupled very nicely.

Just a thought.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

The hook and loop couplers are very forgiving especially on tight curves with large cars and will remain coupled no matter what. I found that with my 10 thumbs they can be difficult to uncouple sometimes. But if your son is running trains around an elevated loop, that is probably a good thing.

 

Although Kadee couplers are our club’s standard, Dougald used hook and loop couplers between this extremely heavy B unit power car and the A unit in order to ensure they remained coupled and did not tear out the MU plugs.


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

The loops and hooks are easily parted, thumbs or no thumbs. Forget who mentioned it - on this forum, I think - but the suggestion was a common credit card will do the trick. Just slide the card between the loops with one hand and - with the other hand - push the car to be uncoupled away from the others.

So simple it's unbelievable. Works with either one hook or two.


Art


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

And with apologies to American Express, did you hear about the gardener who insisted on using the worn out 50 year old shovel? When asked why, he said, "it's my father's and when he gave it to me, he said 'Don't heave loam without it!'"

Art


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm guessing that the Aristo loco has the Aristo knuckle coupler on it. To keep things equal remove the hook horn coupler and snip off the round tab from where you had remove the coupler from. By doing this you can easly now install a Aristo coupler. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can use the Aristo with Kadees, they will mate, although you will have to manually couple and uncouple them in most cases. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I maybe in the dark here but I have not seen Kadee couplers supplied with USAT cars. They have there own knuckle coupler. Later RJD


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

That's what I thought too, but wasn't bold enough to say so. I may be in the dark also. I did get knuckle couplers, but they were USATs own. 

Enlighten us.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting that it was stated more than once that it was a Kadee 830. 

Possibly a used/returned item?


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

You can always use Aristocraft knuckle coupler on USA Trains equipment. They are a much better coupler than the USA Trains plastic knuckles that come with the items. 

Xian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo and Kadees will link up and unlinking is not so bad on the Aristo side. Think about a transition car - one with each type of coupler at each end. Then convert your Aristo cars to their new Kuppler (out soon) which is Kadee compatible, as budget allows.

-Brian


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since he has Kadee 830's (or maybe not) and it's more work to change the loco than the rolling stock, I would put the Kadee on the rolling stock, that is so simple, why suggest changing both cars to hook and loop? All USAT cars are designed for Kadees, and there are also simple Kadee conversions for most all popular locos off the shelf. 

If you have USAT knuckles, I'd change them out. 

Stick with the Kadees if you have to change anything. The new coupler from Aristo will be even more compatible with Kadee, per Lewis Polk, owner of Aristo. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 01/11/2009 10:21 AM
.....Think about a transition car - one with each type of coupler at each end. Then convert your Aristo cars to their new Kuppler (out soon) which is Kadee compatible, as budget allows.

-Brian


I use a 'transition' car. Have several USA locos and most of my rolling stock is Aristo (some USA). Usually run the same car behind the 
locos that has Aristo couplers on one end USA next to power. Works fine for me and less costly than relplacing what is supplied. When using the Aristo power, the transition car of course is not used. Do the same on my USA cabooses one coupler from each type is used.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

depends on your dia curve your using. need 10' or above for 830s to clean the wheels. I install 789s on the same pad just drill new holes. same heigth and all.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

The best connection between Aristo and USA is I-95. Well it will get you close! " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> 
LAO


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hah! Larry you wild man! 

You can also trim the sides of the 830 coupler box for more swing on tighter curves. 

Now Marty, tell the truth, you have curves under 10' diameter? I think the only way you have seen that tight a curve is to go visit someone's layout!! I would guess your tightest is 14' or more! Of course the Aristo WR is basically a 10' diameter. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

For those interested in CSX hoppers RLD Hobbies at rldhobbies.com is doing a custom run of Aristocraft CSX hoppers. Looks like a total of 12 different road numbers. Also a couple of years ago the Aristo Club club cars were a 6 car set of CSX hoppers. They may have a few left or watch ebay.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Greg: You must only have USA Ultimate Series. Much of their rolling stock does not directly accept Kadees. A little work is required.


----------

